# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  گذاشتن صدا بر روی فرم

## vafanezhad

سلام دوستان
یه سوال؟
چطور میشه توی vb روی یک فرم یک آهنگ گذاشت
ویا این که رو یه چندین فرم یه آهنگ به طور متناوب پخش بشه
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## program2vb

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال؟
> چطور میشه توی vb روی یک فرم یک آهنگ گذاشت
> ویا این که رو یه چندین فرم یه آهنگ به طور متناوب پخش بشه
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید


سلام به شما دوست عزیز 

با استفاده از سورس زیر میتونی راحت این کارو بکنی 

برای اینکه متناوب آهنگ پخش بشه از کد زیر هم در داخل فرم استفاده کنی خوبه 

یدونه تایمر ایجاد و دو تا لیبل یاهم میتونی از متغییر استفاده کنی من حالا با لیبل نوشتم 

زمان تایمر رو هم روی یک میلی ثانیه تنظیم کن و کدهای زیر دو داخل تایمر بنویس و حالا موزیک به طور متناوب تا بسته شدن برنامه کار میکنه 


Label2.Caption = GetCurrentMultimediaPos(AliasName)
Label1.Caption = GetTotalTimeByMS(AliasName)

If GetCurrentMultimediaPos(AliasName) >= GetTotalTimeByMS(AliasName) Then
    StopMP3
  Result = PlayMultimedia(AliasName, 0, 0)
End If


امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشی اگه سوالی راهنمایی چیزی داشتی من در خدمتم . یا علی

----------


## vafanezhad

> سلام به شما دوست عزیز 
> 
> با استفاده از سورس زیر میتونی راحت این کارو بکنی 
> 
> برای اینکه متناوب آهنگ پخش بشه از کد زیر هم در داخل فرم استفاده کنی خوبه 
> 
> یدونه تایمر ایجاد و دو تا لیبل یاهم میتونی از متغییر استفاده کنی من حالا با لیبل نوشتم 
> 
> زمان تایمر رو هم روی یک میلی ثانیه تنظیم کن و کدهای زیر دو داخل تایمر بنویس و حالا موزیک به طور متناوب تا بسته شدن برنامه کار میکنه 
> ...



سلام داداش دمت گرم
ولی یه خطا میده

----------


## program2vb

> سلام داداش دمت گرم
> ولی یه خطا میده



چه خطایی ؟

میشه یا برنامه ای که خطا میده برام بفرستی یا هم خطایی که میده ؟

راستی اون برنامه که اون پایین ضمیمه کردم اول اونو دانلود کن این کد رو اون کار میکنه ها من اونجا یادم رفت این کارو بکنم برا همین خارج از اون اینجا نوشتم خودت اضافه کنی داخل اون سورسی که دادم ....... 

موفق و پیروز باشی یا علی

----------


## saeed7474

من میخوام لیست اهنگهای موجود درنرم افزار اول نشون داده بشه کاربر هرکدومو انتخاب کرد همون پخش بشه . امکان پذیره ؟

----------


## parisa_2_p

سلام 
فایلی ک گذاشتید music player.zi من دقیقا همون کدها رو وارد پروژه م کردم ولی به اولین تابع وقتی وارد ماژوله میشه ،خطا نوع میده در صورتیکه نوع ها رو همه چک کردم درست وارد شده؟؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟

----------

